# Hurricane, about 303 Sqn RAF (Polish BoB)



## jollyjacktar (2 Mar 2018)

This movie is filming at present and is due for release in 2019.  It's about 303 Sqn RAF, which was the Polish volunteer manned Hurricane fighter Sqn of the Battle of Britain fame.

 Hurricane
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7515456/

Trailer here. 

 https://youtu.be/6s2poY9gTLE


----------



## dimsum (8 Sep 2018)

Released in theatres in the UK now.  Interesting Canadian connection - their flight commander was RAF Flight Lieutenant J.A. Kent, from Winnipeg.  In some scenes you can see the Canada shoulder flashes.

Below is the 2nd trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=36&v=GYcngk13frI


----------

